# theguybrarian's fescue plot



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Warm season guy here...

I have 630 sq ft that gets shaded out by pine trees. I don't even try to grow bermuda in this area. On 9/6, I planted 8 lbs/M of some shade blend to see what would happen. This area gets almost zero direct sun this time of year.

I'm not super concerned with this area so my inputs/efforts, though not minimal, are not to the length that I took when I seeded my bermuda in May.

My process was two rounds of gly, scalp, garden weasel the area, seed, lightly garden weasel, Scott's starter with meso, germination blanket (already had some left over from another project), water 3 times a day. I took the blanket off this morning to some pretty good, uniform germination. I think I'll switch my watering to twice a day for a week or so and then reevaluate.

I don't plan to do any soil tests here -- it's just a little something different for me to work on.

Seed down 9/6


Remove germination blanket 9/12


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Day 9 post seed


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looks great so far. You got quick germination for a shaded area


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks. I wasn't expecting too much in this area with almost no sun, so I was pleasantly surprised for sure.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Put out 1/4 rate of prodiamine today. It's a little early for my area, but we're going to get some rain tonight and tomorrow and today is when I have the time. I don't have much planned for this little plot this season -- I'll give it some N this spring, keep it mowed, and see how it does. I still have some seed left over so I can overseed in the fall if I feel like it.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Spread 5lbs/M of 13-13-13 two weeks ago. Gave it its first cut of the spring today. There are some winter annuals in there and some sedge -- I don't plan on spraying for weeds. I'm not going for perfect with this little area. I'm just happy to have grass here.

Cut today on the 4th of 6 setting on my Tory Bilt rotary. I'll move it a notch up for the next couple of months and then max it out for the summer (that's hopefully not super dry).

Don't mind the weedy, dormant bermuda. That will get cleaned up heading into summer.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

The color and density look great from the pictures. Super fast germination. Great stuff!


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

Update heading into summer:

This area has had two 1/4 apps of prodiamine, the latest being yesterday, and regular rounds of bifen when I spray everything else. It's also had 2 apps of 4 lbs/M of 13-13-13, the last being around a month ago. I've raised the HOC to the max on my rotary and will keep it there for summer. I'm bagging clippings because of the insane amount of poa a and a bit of poa t. I'm spot treating the poa t here and there with the two glove method. Considering that this area gets the least amount of attention from me, I think it's doing okay, especially considering how it used to look. We'll see how summer goes.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

It's early in the summer, but the heat index has been 105+ for multiple days with little rain. I'm cutting at the highest HOC that my rotary will go to. I've got some weeds, but overall I think it's doing well for now.


----------

